# Pressemeldung Grüne: Dorschquote zu hoch



## Anglerboard-Team (12. Juni 2007)

PRESSEMITTEILUNG von Cornelia Behm, agrarpolitische Sprecherin der 
Bundestagsfraktion von BÜNDNIS 90/DIE GRÜNEN vom


*Absenkung der Dorschfangquoten zu gering​*
Zum heutigen Beschluss des Fischereirates über einen Mehrjahresplan für 
die Dorschbestände erklärt Cornelia Behm, agrarpolitische Sprecherin und 
Fischerei-politikerin von BÜNDNIS 90/DIE GRÜNEN:

„Die beschlossenen Schritte zur Senkung der Dorschfangmengen sind 
angesichts des schlechten Zustands des Dorschbestands in der östlichen 
Ostsee viel zu klein. Wenn die überhöhten Dorschfangmengen in den 
nächsten fünf Jahren jährlich nur um höchstens 10 % gesenkt werden – 
ursprünglich hatte die EU-Kommission 15 % vorgeschlagen -, dann wird 
sich die Dorschkrise in der Ostsee weiter fortsetzen und zuspitzen.

Diese Form der Fischereipolitik grenzt an Raubbau. Sie lässt sich auch 
mit einem Schutz für die Fischereibetriebe nicht begründen. Denn die 
werden unter einer fortgesetzten Bestandsminderung am meisten leiden.

Auch wenn man weiß, wie schwierig die Verhandlungen waren, ist es 
sinnleere Erfolgshudelei, wenn Agrarminister Seehofer trotzdem davon 
spricht, dass dieser Beschluss den Weg zur Rettung des Ostseedorschs 
ebnet. Warum kann er nicht einfach auf dem Teppich bleiben und sagen, 
worum es sich handelt: Nämlich um einen unzureichenden Kompromiss 
angesichts der Mehrheitsverhältnisse im Rat?“

Büro Cornelia Behm (MdB)
Agrarpolitische Sprecherin der
Bundestagsfraktion von BÜNDNIS 90/DIE GRÜNEN
Platz der Republik 1, 11011 Berlin
Tel. 030-227 71566, Fax 76165
www.cornelia-behm.de


----------

